# Navarre Formation Reef UPDATE



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

The full and Final Permit has been issued, Santa Rosa County has been allocated $1,469,817.00 for both the Snorkeling Reef expansion (fully permitted, 60 additional reefs) and the the Navarre Formation. 

Funds have been moved from the DEP to FWC and the reps are in contact with us to start the RFP process. It's getting closer. 











:thumbup:
Stressless


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

When is this expected to begin?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

We should be briefing the BoCC 20 July and asking for the project to start immediate - working the briefing now - will advise as we need support.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Good deal. Looking forward to this.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

At first I thought they were putting a snorkeling reef a mile out.
So, they are putting a reef a mile out in the Gulf maybe suitable for kayak fisherman and expanding the snorkeling reef in the sound ? Am I reading this right ?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

welldoya said:


> So, they are putting a reef a mile out in the Gulf maybe suitable for kayak fisherman and expanding the snorkeling reef in the sound ? Am I reading this right ?


Correct


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

This will be great. Glad to hear its moving forward. Would this help any http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/chicken-coops-sale-reefs-566345/


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Need any volunteer help


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Just to be clear:

- The Soundside snorkeling reefs are complete, no additional reefs planned.
- The gulfside snorkeling reefs are going from 30 currently installed to a total of 90. The site will be roughly 100M x 100M, fully permitted
- The Navarre Formation (1x2 Mile) site is fully permitied for a LAARS and funds have transferred to the FWC for execution. The counties in the NRDA Phase III AR sumbmission, Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa, Bay, Walton. All counties need to go into an RFP process to acquire the reefs and deploy them into the permitted areas. That is current phase we are in with regard to the Navarre Formation in Santa Rosa County.

PM me for any volunteer help - yes we need some and have looked to the GCKFA as the prime area for manpower.

Best,
Stressless


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Im in just let me know what i can do!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What kind of volunteer help do you need?


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I would like to volunteer as well, put me on the list.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Based on my observations on the Sand flea and Urchin reefs off Okaloosa County I would recommend that the reefs be no closer than 1000 ft. Okaloosa County went with a 550 ft spacing and the majority of reefs are very sparsely populated or vacant. Red snapper apparently have a large feeding/breeding range around the reef. 

What reef materials are Planned? Okaloosa County used Walters modules both steel plate sides and limestone. I think limestone would be preferred for longevity and consistent hole size. The steel plates are scrap from manufacturing and not consistent--steel is very abrasive on braid and big fish are very hard to get out of the structure.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Put me down to help!


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm interested in helping! 

Following.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a list of volunteers both from this and PM's. There will be many small and some big things to be done - Working with Escambia county as well to try and pool efforts. 

Plan on not much happening for about 60 days until the FWC has the SOW complete and then they'll push to the counties. As far as the other counties they are in the same boat with regards to the SOW on the NRDA Phase III expenditures. 

We're making 1/4 mile reef patches based on the best State and Fed research available: NOTE: we are -NOT- putting a minimum of reefs out so they can be fished out in -3-4 days by commercial boats or 10-15 days by kayaks or head boats. That has happened to every published low density reef in State and Federal waters - lots of data here. We're making clusters of reefs across the 2 square mile area that the fish, bait, etc will travel at will, also trying to have a density to attract non-game mid-depth species angelfish, barracuda, etc for the sight-seers on paddle boards etc.

There are opportunities to make more SAARs (stand alone 1/4 mile patches) around the LARRS to spread the environment, these will start from ground zero on permitting, that's where I see a bulk of volunteer involvement until we get a RFP signed for the LAAR (Navarre formation).

Best, -- stay tuned.
Stressless


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulation Bob.

Let me know if I can support the project by diving or with side-scan.


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

This is exactly what we needed to get the freediving community rolling. We will be able to put reefs down in some pretty shallow water. Perfect!


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Me, my wife, my son and my boat are standing by to help out... Just let me know and we'll be there....


----------



## brianc (Oct 30, 2015)

So is the plan for these to be deployed this winter? Or will work start in the Spring?


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

So I put the coordinates for the project into my machine. I have two super sweet spots just east of there, the same distance from the beach. This place is going to be super productive and easy to get to for our Kayak sportsmen.


----------



## brianc (Oct 30, 2015)

Assuming the Navarre Formation reef project (SR27) never got started? Anyone know if this is still planned, or did the project just die?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Per the county, it's in engineering/design (Taylor Engineering) as of Jan 31. The snorkel reef expansion is lumped in with it. My guess is deployments won't happen till 2018.

Snorkel reef expansion should be done summer fall 2017 assuming construction capacity is available and deployment scheduling works out.

Timeline for the larger 1 x 2 mile fishing reefs should be available mid year.


----------

